
AT&T Released Danos Code to Linux Foundation - cnst
https://www.danosproject.org/
======
mikece
From the white paper:

"Our goal is to start an industry discussion on technical feasibility, build
interest in participating in the formulation of technical detail, and
determine suitable vehicles (standards bodies, open source efforts, consortia,
etc.) for common specification and architectural realization."

Maybe I'm missing something but what code was released?

~~~
cnst
I myself got this news through
[https://mailman.nanog.org/pipermail/nanog/2019-November/1042...](https://mailman.nanog.org/pipermail/nanog/2019-November/104204.html).

[https://github.com/danos](https://github.com/danos)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vyatta](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vyatta)

It has been owned by Brocade at one point.

------
rsecora
This is Vyatta + DPDK(for performance). Right?

I'm missing any use case not covered by vyatta?

~~~
jsouthworth
This is an evolution of the original Vyatta system. There are several things
that are quite different than the old system.

1.) All traffic is now forwarded with a custom DPDK based dataplane. 2.) The
configuration and operational infrastructure are both new compared to Vyatta.
3.) We have cleaned up the implementation of the CLI, formalized a scripting
API, added NETCONF support, and opened up the REST API. 4.) The dataplane has
support for programming hardware and a plugin is provided to support the
UFiSpace S9500-30xs on top of Broadcom's OpenNSL. 5.) We support AAA using
either on device RBAC rules or TACACS+ as is a common need in the networking
industry. 6.) We sandbox operator and admin users so they can't change they
system without going through the infrastructure. 7.) We added a new mechanism
for integrating features that is cleaner than the old Vyatta mechanism.

There are some similarities with the old Vyatta system, via a compatibility
layer, and we didn't do a big replace of every feature so a good portion of
the supporting integration will look familiar.

~~~
rsecora
Thanks,

Do you know if there is a starting doc or tutorial with the new cleaned up
CLI?

I'm familiar with Juniper and Cisco routers and really want to test this.

~~~
sleishman
Full CLI can be found at
[https://danosproject.atlassian.net/wiki/download/attachments...](https://danosproject.atlassian.net/wiki/download/attachments/753667/all-
danos-1908-configuration-options.txt?api=v2)

Configuration guide under constructed at
[https://danosproject.atlassian.net/wiki/spaces/DAN/pages/154...](https://danosproject.atlassian.net/wiki/spaces/DAN/pages/1540100/Configuration+Guide)

